
Disney To Make Up To 20 Startup Acquisitions In Next 24 Months - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/28/new-group-at-disney-to-make-consumer-internet-acquisitions/
======
far33d
This is something of a "big deal".

Disney has not traditionally been in the acquisition game since the ill-fated
go.com acquisition of the Eisner era. Also, 20 small acquisitions (vs. the
$650m one of Club Penguin) is a very interesting strategy for such a large
company.

I'm really curious to see what kinds of companies they are looking for. If I
were building a kids-oriented service I'd be pretty ecstatic right now.

~~~
ivankirigin
The imagineers are pretty cool. I can think of a few robotics and video game
groups that would be appropriate acquisitions.

